# I am Mad as hell and not going to take it anymore



## kat456 (Oct 11, 2011)

So my husband came over today for the first time since he moved out 2 weeks ago. He came over to see the kids and to do some laundry.

1st of all he used all the damn laundry detergent and took all my dryer sheets and didn't say a word. WTF? Who does that? A little back ground is we have 4 kids together and I asked him to leave because he was not showing me any respect and also because I believe there is another Woman out there somewhere.

So any way my new mini van I have to take into the shop to get fixed and he didn't say a word. Like can I help? How are you going to get to work? Get the kids to school? Nothing. Then he precedes to tell me he wants to work on our marriage and that he has learned that he has to put me first. Etc...etc...etc.

He has not provided any financial help with these children at all. He showed up here in new clothes , proceded to wash additional new clothing that he apparently purchased then asked me for money. WTF.... I think I am really starting to hate this man. But it also hurts deeply that he just doesn't get it and he doesn't care.

I laid down some ground rules for him to come over. Such as no discussing our issues during his visit with the kids because I don't want them to be upset or start an argument. Well a screaming match ensued I was so upset that he had the nerve to ask me for anything. :lol::lol:

I am filing . I just decided I am filing there is nothing we can save. Save what! To him I am just a bank account! He's out having the time of his life with the night club I helped him start and I'm working my ass off.

I feel like I have a bitter seed planted in my chest that he keeps watering. Does anyone else feel this ANGRY!!!!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Make him go to the laundry mat as well. Why should you have to pay for the electricity, water and soap for HIS clothes?

I think the ground rule for coming over should be "Come get all your crap!"


----------



## kat456 (Oct 11, 2011)

I absolutely hate this! I hate that my family is destroyed and that I feel like I'm on a emotional rollercoaster from hell! 

I hate that my kids father just walked out. I hate that I am such a mess. I hate that I am in this situation. I hate that he is so callous and cold and that even now he can make me feel like I'm nothing. 

I hate that I still love him even though we cannot work it out. The damage is too great. How do you tell your heart to stop loving a person when your head knows better. HOW do people survive this? This is the most awful thing I've ever been through.

I don't really expect an answer just throwing this out there to the universe.
Divorce sucks.
Staying married to an ******* sucks.
Loving someone who doesn't love you back sucks.
If you haven't noticed it has been a very bad day.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Did he "just walk out"? I could have sworn I read the following:

"I asked him to leave because he was not showing me any respect and also because I believe there is another Woman out there somewhere."


----------



## kat456 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah I asked him to leave. I think I was being a little over dramatic it has been a very bad couple of days.


----------

